# FEL info



## EPF (28 May 2010)

I'm trying to find more info on the FELs that the canadian engineers are using, but my research always leads me towards the MPEV... does anyone know a good reference, or could tell me more about the non-MPEV FEL specifically used by cdn sappers? The ZL 5001 is one of them, and I was able to dig up a couple of articles on it, but anything more help out a lot too!

Happy CME Day,

EPF


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2010)

We also use the CASE 590 Backhoes, and CASE FEL's at least here at CFSME........


----------



## EPF (30 May 2010)

Great, thank you!


----------

